

Who is to? - ericthegoodking

Who is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;to&#x2F;
======
ChikkaChiChi
Perhaps I'm not understanding the question?

~~~
ericthegoodking
i mean the domain name works, which is kind of suprising? I am asking about
the who.is details.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
I think maybe you're seeing some sort of internal DNS resolution on your side.
[http://to](http://to) is not valid.

------
ericthegoodking
clickable [http://to/](http://to/)

